# How to play games with 2 monitors? (and some help with them)



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello.

I have 2 monitors setup but I can't find an option anywhere to play with both of them in any game. If it is game specific then some games I would like to run with 2 monitors are Starcraft, Oblivion, Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, Doom3, Freelancer, Maplestory, Flyff, 2Moons and Combat Arms.

Also I would like to know how I can click on my second monitor while in-game without it loosing focus and minimizing.

I have a kind of weird config, I have a television as my main and an actual monitor as my secondary. And also how can I set my television to more than the maximum resolution?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am going to move this to the gaming forum. They know more about this.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

first thing's first you can't set a monitor to more than its maximum resolution. It will simply just turn the screen black.

there are only one game I can think of right now, that support dual monitors. 
Supreme Commander 

you might be able to extend your monitor to the second screen but I think that might be it for those games. unless you want to run a bunch of windowed games at once, not much I can think of for those games listed


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You want to set it to clone mode. Basically, both monitors will display the same image.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Only games that support dual monitors can be played with dual monitors. Its how the games are built. Extending the game across in windowed mode might work but ive tried with a few of them and my frames drop to around 10. Thats just because the game was not designed to be split like that.


----------



## bulldogc (Jan 18, 2009)

ya your essentialy out of luckin that department theres only a handful designed to work like that supreme commander being the newest one, if your computer can handle windowed mode you can run the game like that and do something else on the second monitor at the same time often, for example i throw on the tv wile i play sins of a solar empire and other such things where i dont need complete attention. you could likely set your 2nd monitor up in a span configuration where the 2nd monitor is essentialy an extention of the first one and play the game in a quazi widescreen fassion but i dont know how well that would look with your setup as the monitors would need to be very close together.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^^
They must have the been the 2 longest sentences i have ever read. xD


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I disagree

http://system13.org/2007/08/06/book-bits-the-longest-sentence-ever/
"I let him drive me, then dodged to my right where my left foot slipped and I went down on that knee and the crowd, close behind me now, took in a great breath and a woman screamed because Steapa’s huge sword was swinging like an ax onto my neck, only I had not slipped, merely pretended to, and I pushed off with my right foot, came out from under the blow and around his right flank, and he thrust the shield out, catching my shoulder with the rim, and I knew I would have a bruise there, but I also had a heartbeat of opportunity and I darted Serpent-Breath forward and her point punctured his mail again to scrape against the ribs of his back and he roared as he turned, wrenching my blade free of his mail, but I was already going backward."


and this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_English_sentence


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Lol, ok point proven.


----------



## bulldogc (Jan 18, 2009)

Quiet you, it was late or early or something. anyone the point is stil valid.


----------

